# Where to jack up the car using floor jack??



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok guys. i have seen a few pics of the jack points where i can put my floor jack under , but still cannot make out 
exactly the spot on where it sits.

i have taken a pic of both front and rear jack areas, someone can please modify my pics & circle or put an arrow to where my floor jack can safely rest under. 
FRONT AREA: 









REAR AREA:









Thanks!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you talking about the OEM jack, which comes with the car and is stored in the boot, or a garage trolley jack?

If you have the OEM jack, it has a roller shape at the lifting end which fits into the slots shown in your pictures. It locates very positively, making for a stable lift.

The chassis points for lifting with a trolley jack were shown in the Knowledge Base, which you can find at the top of the Mark 2 section. The photo's have sadly disappeared, but forum member phope may have them on .pdf, so they should be re-instated eventually. Might be worth dropping him a PM.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

TTOWNER. said:


> Ok guys. i have seen a few pics of the jack points where i can put my floor jack under , but still cannot make out
> exactly the spot on where it sits.
> 
> i have taken a pic of both front and rear jack areas, someone can please modify my pics & circle or put an arrow to where my floor jack can safely rest under.
> Thanks!


get a socket set and use eg a 14mm spark plug socket or a piece of bar that sits in the 
standard jack location as in your picture and use it with the floor jack - check it sits safely on the floor jack and wont move, works perfectly as I did this weekend rotating wheels front/rear with flloor jack and standard jack at the same time


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The aluminium bit here is strong enough:









right about here is a strong part/beam in the floorpan.


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

talk-torque, I am talking about the floor jack which is not the OEM, but ones with the wheels and is hydraulic lift

TT-driver, 
for the front lift point you circled the area where there is that rubber plug. what do i do there? 
can my jack rest under that rubber plug area SAFELY?

Thank you and I appreciate all the replies.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Not on the rubber plug itself. But the plug seems to be in a reinforced part of the floor pan. Knock on it and you'll hear it.

And I'd recommend putting a cloth between the jack and the car so that you don't scratch the under body sealant.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

By the way, I'm still a big fan of the sparkplug socket that fits the factory jack opening solution. That's what I use myself. My tyre man used the circled areas.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

From the service guide:
Floor jack
Always use a suitable rubber or wooden block between the jack and the vehicle. A floor jack must be attached only at the mounting points depicted in the illustration.

Do not lift the vehicle at the engine oil pan, transmission, or on front or rear axles as serious damage may result.

Front Jacking Points (RED arrow shows the jacking point for the Standard Car Jack, the BLUE arrow shows the Trolly Jack Locating points).









Rear Jacking Points (RED arrow shows the jacking point for the Standard Car Jack, the BLUE arrow shows the Trolly Jack Locating points).


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

I found this article very interesting. I've recently bought a new TT and have been enquiring into the same problem. I think the replies and pics are really useful. Called into my local KwikFit today and the guy there said "don't worry we'll find a jacking point somewhere!" ..... Didn't really inspire me with confidence! I think my next stop is to see a friend who has a steel fabricating business. Heard a maxim years ago which went like this. "That a problem is nothing more than a solution in disguise!" I think the spark plug spanner answer could well confirm my thoughts on this problem, especially if welded to to a saddle that sits over the top of a trolley jack.

Many thanks

Viv (AudiCoedDuon)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

brittan said:


> From the service guide:
> Floor jack
> Always use a suitable rubber or wooden block between the jack and the vehicle. A floor jack must be attached only at the mounting points depicted in the illustration.
> 
> ...


just what i wanted cheers , just a bit of info.... i use one of these on my trolley jack http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-ICE-HOCKEY-PU ... 2c5d2e1af0
works great on the mk1 & mk2 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I also made an adaptor for the trolley jack to fit the OEM jack recess:


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

brittan, how did u make that and what are the part items? 
can you make me one also?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> just what i wanted cheers , just a bit of info.... i use one of these on my trolley jack http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-ICE-HOCKEY-PU ... 2c5d2e1af0
> works great on the mk1 & mk2 8)


What a good idea syd, i have been using 3 layers of 1/2 inch matting on the top of my jack, it looks like i will bw sending for a couple of those pucks
cheers Dave


----------



## rmicroys (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anybody think this will work, click here to open thread ? It was made for an R8, but looks like it may work.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

brittan said:


> I also made an adaptor for the trolley jack to fit the OEM jack recess:


Looking at this (and I think it is a good mod) and the one of microys, it has made me wonder which is the contact/lifting area between the car and jack. Is it via the rounded 'locator', is it via the flat plate that the 'locator' is attached to or is it via both the 'locaror' and plate? The answer could change where to use a trolley jack and 'hockey puck''


----------



## rmicroys (Jun 11, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> Looking at this (and I think it is a good mod) and the one of microys, it has made me wonder which is the contact/lifting area between the car and jack. Is it via the rounded 'locator', is it via the flat plate that the 'locator' is attached to or is it via both the 'locaror' and plate? The answer could change where to use a trolley jack and 'hockey puck''


You take this:










put it on top of your jack, for the most part - using a low profile aluminum racing style jack.










One can remove the little rubber pad that is in the cup, and then the puck fits right in the jack... and lift your car with the adapter fitting in to where the red arrow is:










On the R8, these locations are circled in yellow here:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > I also made an adaptor for the trolley jack to fit the OEM jack recess:
> ...


PErhaps I didn't explain myself correctly. What I meant is - is the weight of the car born by the the part indicated with Red arrows or is it by the part indicated with Blue arrows or is it by both ?


----------



## rmicroys (Jun 11, 2011)

The weight is carried only on the rounded part of the protrusion where you have marked it with red arrows - as per the same design principle of the emergency jack.


----------



## pat1 (Feb 22, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> By the way, I'm still a big fan of the sparkplug socket that fits the factory jack opening solution. That's what I use myself. My tyre man used the circled areas.


Top tip this!

I've tweaked it slightly by putting a length of old cycle inner tube around the spark plug socket, folding it back over around the 'hex' part that is at one end. Perfect fit!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

dragging up an old post, is there any pictures for axle stand points on the mk2 for all 4 corners as i want all 4 wheels removed for around a week


----------



## pat1 (Feb 22, 2012)

bigsyd, logically you can use the trolley jacking points shown above in blue for the axle stands.

You could use the OEM car jack to lift one corner at a time?


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

brittan said:


> I also made an adaptor for the trolley jack to fit the OEM jack recess:


Are these jacking points the same on the Mk1 and mk 2?

please


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Moviestar said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > I also made an adaptor for the trolley jack to fit the OEM jack recess:
> ...


Hi, No, Mk1 totally different. Normal individual sill jacking points & 4 rubber jacking points to use on a 4 point lift only.
Hoggy.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

OK thanks for that very much appreciated.

So am I better off with a rubber pad with a slot in it on a trolley jack


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Moviestar said:


> OK thanks for that very much appreciated.
> 
> So am I better off with a rubber pad with a slot in it on a trolley jack


Hi, Yes, I have a Hocky Puck from Ebay...Cut a slot in it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ice-Hockey-Pu ... 2c6afd3573

Hoggy.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Moviestar said:
> 
> 
> > OK thanks for that very much appreciated.
> ...


OK thanks for that what size slot would be best?


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Moviestar said:


> OK thanks for that very much appreciated.
> 
> So am I better off with a rubber pad with a slot in it on a trolley jack


I bought one similar to this a while ago & it works fine:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-Trolley- ... 3cdc1bcdd1

Easy solution for not a big outlay.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

Senna916 said:


> Moviestar said:
> 
> 
> > OK thanks for that very much appreciated.
> ...


OK thanks for that very much appreciated I will take a look and give some feedback


----------



## thepav (Feb 16, 2013)

Jack points sorted
So where do you put axle stands?


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

Just ordered one of these based on recommendations:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-Trolley- ... 3cddb4c5e7


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

Aldi have jacks in right now i was tempted as they only 25 quid but was unsure if it would be suitable as the sline in low to the ground, maybe i should have bought one - i could have taken in back.

any body else bought one from aldi?


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

TT20TDI said:


> Aldi have jacks in right now i was tempted as they only 25 quid but was unsure if it would be suitable as the sline in low to the ground, maybe i should have bought one - i could have taken in back.
> 
> any body else bought one from aldi?


Can't see any offers on at Aldi on Jack at present


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

Here you go.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/t ... lley-jack/

it might old stock my local store has.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

TT20TDI said:


> Here you go.
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/t ... lley-jack/
> 
> it might old stock my local store has.


OK cheers for that much appreciated


----------



## Kabiboy (Mar 14, 2014)

thanks guy! very helpfull


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

I bought this jack at the weekend it was further reduced to £19.95 so it was a no brainer tried it out at goes under fine, yes it will sit in my garage but for that money i dont mind.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

sounds good


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

Senna916 said:


> Moviestar said:
> 
> 
> > OK thanks for that very much appreciated.
> ...


thanks for this, just ordered one also


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

I got one of these but my trolly jack wont fit under the tt on its own let alone with this on as well


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Moviestar said:


> Just ordered one of these based on recommendations:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-Trolley- ... 3cddb4c5e7


Just ordered one of these for a up-coming hub painting session 

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> Moviestar said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered one of these based on recommendations:
> ...


and one of these

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/garage ... ow-profile


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

Ummm... so basically what you've bought on eBay is the worlds most expensive ice hockey puck?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/varies-Ice-Hock ... ords=Vegum

Cheers!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes. Plus the rubber diameter section screwed to the top of it to fit snuggly in the OEM jacking point.

8)


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> Yes. Plus the rubber diameter section screwed to the top of it to fit snuggly in the OEM jacking point.
> 
> 8)


That's just a guide for the hard of seeing 

Actually looking on the Amazon feedback looks like 99% of buyers don't actually play ice hockey!


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

Worth every penny if you want to protect your car and jack at the right points.


----------



## ZPrime (May 4, 2015)

I *really* hate to dredge up a thread this old, but I wanted to correct a very inaccurate image (that shows up when you search google to try to find jack points for the 8J/Mk2 TT...

viewtopic.php?p=2040494&sid=0eba713b0c836256549c96110abde1a4#p2040494

The picture for the front of the car is incorrect and could damage the car:









The red is fine, that's the factory scissor jack / widowmaker spot. If you use one of the pad adapters discussed in this thread for a floor/trolley jack, it should be OK. You could put a flat-head stand there if you use an adapter too, but that can be difficult since you're presumably jacking from there.

The factory manual looks like this, note that the BOTTOM image is the front (they show the rear first):









Here is a corrected version of the real-life picture showing where you SHOULD put a jack stand or lift arm (see green):









And for posterity's sake (in case the old Photobucket links ever go away), here is a repost of the rear - blue is the jackstand / lift arm point, red is for factory scissor jack, or trolley/floor jack with hemi-cylinder adapter pad:


----------

